# Is my maxilla recessed?



## Leo0509 (Nov 15, 2019)

If yes, how much?


----------



## Bui (Nov 15, 2019)

Slayer


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Nov 15, 2019)

Could watch a movie on that maxilla


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 15, 2019)

Sorry bro


----------



## Leo0509 (Nov 15, 2019)

Bui said:


> Slayer


Recessed or not?


DaddyBigPenis said:


> Could watch a movie on that maxilla



Recessed?


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 15, 2019)

recessed


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 15, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> If yes, how much?


You’re really autistic to find your maxila recessed


----------



## Leo0509 (Nov 15, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> You’re really autistic to find your maxila recessed


So it‘s not?


obesecel said:


> recessed



How much?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 15, 2019)

your profile mogs your front to death

but yes recessed maxilla


----------



## Leo0509 (Nov 15, 2019)

dotacel said:


> your profile mogs your front to death
> 
> but yes recessed maxilla


How much is it recessed? And how could you tell ?


dotacel said:


> your profile mogs your front to death
> 
> but yes recessed maxilla


I mean how could you tell that it‘s recessed


Rasputin said:


> You’re really autistic to find your maxila recessed


People here say it‘s recessed


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 15, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> How much is it recessed? And how could you tell ?
> 
> I mean how could you tell that it‘s recessed


Your under eye support seems very lacking compared to the rest of your face


----------



## Leo0509 (Nov 15, 2019)

dotacel said:


> Your under eye support seems very lacking compared to the rest of your face


That doesn‘t mean recessed maxilla, it means recessed orbital rims or lack if under eye support


dotacel said:


> Your under eye support seems very lacking compared to the rest of your face



Look


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 15, 2019)

Leo0509 said:


> That doesn‘t mean recessed maxilla, it means recessed orbital rims or lack if under eye support
> 
> 
> Look


----------



## Leo0509 (Nov 15, 2019)

dotacel said:


> View attachment 164704


My under exe support was good till i was 18


DaddyBigPenis said:


> Could watch a movie on that maxilla


What does that mean?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 15, 2019)

dotacel said:


> your profile mogs your front to death
> 
> but yes recessed maxilla






Leo0509 said:


> How much is it recessed? And how could you tell ?
> 
> I mean how could you tell that it‘s recessed
> 
> People here say it‘s recessed





Rasputin said:


> You’re really autistic to find your maxila recessed



OP nightmares is me, bye bye


----------



## Leo0509 (Nov 15, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> OP nightmares is me, bye bye
> 
> View attachment 164706





dotacel said:


> View attachment 164704


What are you talking


----------



## 195cm (Nov 15, 2019)

I can see your nasolabial folds


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 15, 2019)

It's descent, not striking but descent. But whats funny is that just having a descent maxila puts you way above average people, maxila is the most oftentimes recessed part of the skull, if you have a above average maxila like Barret you are automatically at least a 6.5psl


----------



## middayshowers (Nov 15, 2019)

dye your eyebrows darker


----------

